# Risk Reactor - Tracer for water - WOW



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I have a water fountain in the front of my house and I usually add dry ice to it and the kids love it. I also have two DIY fogging, green glowing cauldrons that flank my front entry steps. People just love them.

I have been thinking of a way to make the fountain glow green and.....suddenly I figured it out. Two easy things:

1. A black light.....well I have a BUNCH of these..so nothing new for me to buy.
2. Plumbing Tracer/Dye.

Since I am an Architect, I have heard of tracer dye all my career, but have never seen it used. So I google it and found it easy to find, and easy to buy.

There are a lot of types, but I wanted one that would not stain kids hands (you KNOW they will stick their hands in it!) and will not stain the fountain, is not harmful (hey they put this stuff in YOUR drinking water). I found stuff that does stain...etc.

But I found what I wanted here:

http://www.riskreactor.com/merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=RR&Product_Code=IFWB-C81OZ&Category_Code=IFWBOZ

You need VERY little. I purchased this 3 ounce bottle. $15.00 and it arrived today. I tried it tonight.....HOLY COW.

HOLY COW.

The kids in my neighborhood came RUNNING.

I put about 5 drops in my fountain which holds..(guessing) about 20-39 gallons of water. WHen the black light is held overhead and within about 6 inches this stuff looks NUCLEAR and likes its on (green) fire! It really is the most brilliant glow under UV blacklight I have EVER seen.

In fact, it appears to be so saturated with color (maybe I didn't need all five drops) that under UV blacklight it looks like solid green glowing milk.

The bad news is that none of us want the spectators to see the black light itself, so I have very little choice but to place it on the ground about 6 feet away. The grass gets wet to about this distance. This means that the water flowing from one level of the fountain down to the next, glows green, but the basins full of green water are in the shadow and receive no UV light.

This is a dramatic difference. I WISH I could put the light overhead. The best I can hope for is to mayeb find something tall like a scarecrow and put the 48" tube black light vertical at its backside.

Thought you might like to know about this neat, easy to to do project that creates great atmosphere! It would work great in bottle, pitchers, glass bowls, anything with water and blacklights.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I may have figured out a way to get a new, last minute prop close the the fountain and put the black light vertically oriented on its back.

I have a LARGE 9 foot canvas umbrella with heavy metal type stand. I also have an extra black cloak, an extra rubber skull face mask. I will put the mask at the top of the umbrella (closed position of course), then drape the cloak over the umbrella. I have hay bails on the way, and I might need to put one or two at the base because the cloak is not as long as the umbrella is tall.....just to hide the base.

Than I place this about three feet off to the side of the fountain and secure the black light to the back side (outside) of the cloak. Since this thing is so tall, this will allow the black light to be above the water and shining down.

I will do this today and let you know if it works!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Very nice, next year I'll have a fountain, this is too good to pass up! Thanks!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

oooooooo cool... and they have red, blue and yellow too... I can see all kinds of applications for this stuff! Especially in a sci-fi haunt... you could make a river of radioactive waste or lava, like in DOOM... good find arcuhtek!

Oh wow... if you mixed up methylcellulose with water tinted with this stuff you'd have glowing slime... oh, lordy hep me, the mind reeeeeels......


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OH YES...I will try!


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Better news....since Halloween is tomorrow....last night I dump more dye into the fountain last night to see if it woudl glow more. YES!!! Its amazing.

It does reach a saturation point, but its just unreal. I will take photos!!

It glows like a light in the daylight. Well thats not a real glow...its just so darn flour. green it appears to be bright. Its not emitting light, just reflecting. EVERYONE just thinks its wild. And a little goes a long way. Everyone asks how I did it and I just tell them I pee'd in the water....

baaaaahahahahahahahaha

Photos later (after tha haunt)

Kevin


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I almost forgot to say....

I DID use the 9 foot umbrella I mentioned above. It works AWESOME. In fact its pretty darn daunting sitting between the fountain and the sidewalk to my front door....looking down on the kids. The 48" double tube black light attached to its backside shining down on the fountain.

PERFECT.

I also took the old rubber mask and inserted two blinking LEDS (I got from Windy City Novelties..cheap as dirt w/ batteries included) one into each eye. WOW...nice effect.

You could not see the rubber mask in the dark so I put up a small $4 strobe light (also from WCN) at the base, shining up 9 ft to its face. I slowed the blink down to just one flash per 2 seconds. Just enough to illuminate the face and let you know its there.....then dark with only two red LEDs flashing....

CREEPY!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

This makes me want to have a pond with a fountain in my yard now!!! I am an architectural designer and I have never heard of this stuff.... What is it really used for? I think I am going to build me a pond/fountain in my front yard this summer now lol Would this be harmful for fish?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Pics! Boogal wants pics!!! 

I've marked thisin my faves, too. I can so easily see it being used with the red for a skull fountain!


----------

